# [RISOLTO] Kernel 2.6.10 problemi PCMCIA modulo i82365

## neryo

Ciao a tutti..

Ho compilato da poco il kernel gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.10 r6, includendo anche il driver per la pcmcia che mi serve poi per cercare di configurare il mio adattatore wireless che ho gia' visto che non e' supportato da linux e dovro' usare ndiswrapper.. vabbe' ma il problema e' coldplug mi rilevava la pcmcia e tenta di caricarmi il modulo i82365 che ovviamente ho aggiunto nel kernel come modulo! Ho provato a caricarlo anche a mano ma niente da fare.. anche se il modulo esiste!

```
bash-2.05b# modprobe i82365

FATAL: Error inserting i82365 (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/pcmcia/i82365.ko): No such device

bash-2.05b# cd /lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/pcmcia/

bash-2.05b# ls

i82365.ko  pcmcia.ko  pcmcia_core.ko

bash-2.05b#
```

```
bash-2.05b# dmesg |grep i82365

Device 'i823650' does not have a release() function, it is broken and must be fixed.

 [<e0b1d323>] init_i82365+0x1c3/0x1d9 [i82365]

Device 'i823650' does not have a release() function, it is broken and must be fixed.

 [<e0b86323>] init_i82365+0x1c3/0x1d9 [i82365]

Device 'i823650' does not have a release() function, it is broken and must be fixed.

 [<e0b86323>] init_i82365+0x1c3/0x1d9 [i82365]

```

```

[Mar  8 18:44:59 localhost rc-scripts: 'modprobe i82365' failed

Mar  8 21:11:25 localhost rc-scripts: 'modprobe i82365' failed

Mar  8 23:40:47 localhost rc-scripts: 'modprobe i82365' failed

Mar  9 14:00:46 localhost rc-scripts: 'modprobe i82365' failed

Mar  9 14:02:47 localhost rc-scripts: 'modprobe i82365' failed

Mar  9 14:03:38 localhost rc-scripts: 'modprobe i82365' failed

Mar  9 18:35:45 localhost rc-scripts: 'modprobe i82365' failed

Mar  9 22:47:42 localhost rc-scripts: 'modprobe i82365' failed

Mar 10 09:08:44 localhost rc-scripts: 'modprobe i82365' failed

Mar 10 14:36:33 localhost rc-scripts: 'modprobe i82365' failed

Mar 10 18:01:43 localhost rc-scripts: 'modprobe i82365' failed

Mar 11 14:41:50 localhost rc-scripts: 'modprobe i82365' failed

Mar 12 14:02:34 localhost rc-scripts: 'modprobe i82365' failed

Mar 12 17:51:19 localhost rc-scripts: 'modprobe i82365' failed

Mar 13 11:38:03 localhost rc-scripts: 'modprobe i82365' failed

Mar 13 11:49:44 localhost rc-scripts: 'modprobe i82365' failed

Mar 13 13:19:28 localhost Device 'i823650' does not have a release() function, it is broken and must be fixed.

Mar 13 13:19:28 localhost [<e0b1d323>] init_i82365+0x1c3/0x1d9 [i82365]

Mar 13 13:19:28 localhost rc-scripts: 'modprobe i82365' failed

Mar 13 13:23:15 localhost Device 'i823650' does not have a release() function, it is broken and must be fixed.

Mar 13 13:23:15 localhost [<e0b86323>] init_i82365+0x1c3/0x1d9 [i82365]

Mar 13 18:08:22 localhost Device 'i823650' does not have a release() function, it is broken and must be fixed.

Mar 13 18:08:22 localhost [<e0b1d323>] init_i82365+0x1c3/0x1d9 [i82365]

Mar 13 18:08:22 localhost rc-scripts: 'modprobe i82365' failed

Mar 14 15:58:23 localhost Device 'i823650' does not have a release() function, it is broken and must be fixed.

Mar 14 15:58:23 localhost [<e0b1d323>] init_i82365+0x1c3/0x1d9 [i82365]

Mar 14 15:58:23 localhost rc-scripts: 'modprobe i82365' failed

Mar 14 16:10:22 localhost Device 'i823650' does not have a release() function, it is broken and must be fixed.

Mar 14 16:10:22 localhost [<e0b86323>] init_i82365+0x1c3/0x1d9 [i82365]

Mar 14 16:10:49 localhost Device 'i823650' does not have a release() function, it is broken and must be fixed.

Mar 14 16:10:49 localhost [<e0b86323>] init_i82365+0x1c3/0x1d9 [i82365]

bash-2.05b# 
```

Ecco la parte di configurazione relativa al kernel

```

 <M> PCCard (PCMCIA/CardBus) support 

[ ]   Enable PCCARD debugging 

[ ]   Enable obsolete PCCARD code                                                             

<M>   16-bit PCMCIA support                                                                    

[*]   32-bit CardBus support                                                                   

 --- PC-card bridges                                                                          

< > CardBus yenta-compatible bridge support                                                   

< > Cirrus PD6729 compatible bridge support                                                    

< > i82092 compatible bridge support                                                           

<M> i82365 compatible bridge support                                                          

< > Databook TCIC host bridge support 

```

CONFIG_I82365:                                                             

Say Y here to include support for ISA-bus PCMCIA host bridges that                                                                                 

are register compatible with the Intel i82365.  These are found on                                                                    

older laptops and ISA-bus card readers for desktop systems.  A                                                                  

"bridge" is the hardware inside your computer that PCMCIA cards are                                                              

plugged into. If unsure, say N.

Un lspci se puo essere d'aiuto

```
bash-2.05b# lspci

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS 645xx (rev 51)

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]: Unknown device 0003

0000:00:02.0 ISA bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS963 [MuTIOL Media IO] (rev 14)

0000:00:02.1 SMBus: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS961/2 SMBus Controller

0000:00:02.3 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] FireWire Controller

0000:00:02.5 IDE interface: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 5513 [IDE]

0000:00:02.6 Modem: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] AC'97 Modem Controller (rev a0)

0000:00:02.7 Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] Sound Controller (rev a0)

0000:00:03.0 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (rev 0f)

0000:00:03.1 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (rev 0f)

0000:00:03.2 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (rev 0f)

0000:00:03.3 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 2.0 Controller

0000:00:04.0 Ethernet controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS900 PCI Fast Ethernet (rev 91)

0000:00:09.0 CardBus bridge: O2 Micro, Inc. OZ711M1 SmartCardBus MultiMediaBay Controller (rev 20)

0000:00:09.1 CardBus bridge: O2 Micro, Inc. OZ711M1 SmartCardBus MultiMediaBay Controller (rev 20)

0000:00:09.2 System peripheral: O2 Micro, Inc. OZ711Mx MultiMediaBay Accelerator

0000:00:0b.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8180L 802.11b MAC (rev 20)

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9600 M10]

bash-2.05b#
```

Grazie per ogni eventuale aiuto consiglio!

Ciao

----------

## neryo

Se faccio parire la pcmcia mi da questo....

```
bash-2.05b# /etc/init.d/pcmcia start

 * PCMCIA support detected.

 * Starting pcmcia...

cardmgr[20013]: no sockets found!

 * cardmgr failed to start.  Make sure that you have PCMCIA

 * modules built or support compiled into the kernel                                                                                          [ !! ]

bash-2.05b#
```

 :Shocked: 

Grazie,

Ciao

----------

## rakim

Lo carichi all'avvio???

lancia un lsmod per vedere se te lo carica!

Se non lo fa, dovresti inserirlo in

```
/etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6
```

----------

## CLod

pure io ho lo stesso problema con un'altra scheda

mi avevano suggerito di ricompilare pcmcia-cs e dovrebbe riprendere a funzionare

io sinceramente nn ho avuto ancora tempo

----------

## neryo

Ora funziona, ho inserito nel kernel come modulo yenta!

```

<M> CardBus yenta-compatible bridge support 

```

Ma non capisco come mai tenta di caricarmi ancora quel benedetto modulo che para non serva alla mia PCMCIA!!

 *Quote:*   

> Lo carichi all'avvio???
> 
> lancia un lsmod per vedere se te lo carica!
> 
> Se non lo fa, dovresti inserirlo in 

 

Se leggi meglio il primo post... lo cerca di caricare coldplug all'avvio, poi ho provato anche manualmente con modprobe ma come vedi da errore.. 

Ciao Grazie

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## gutter

Metti il tag [Risolto] al titolo.

----------

## neryo

Il tag non e' risolto finche' non capisco perche' coldplug vuole caricare il modulo i82365 che non viene poi usato per il funzionamento della pcmcia.. il modulo che usa e' yenta!

Questo e' il log di /var/log/messages

```

Mar 15 16:39:39 localhost Device 'i823650' does not have a release() function, it is broken and must be fixed.

Mar 15 16:39:39 localhost [<e0b21323>] init_i82365+0x1c3/0x1d9 [i82365]

Mar 15 16:39:39 localhost rc-scripts: 'modprobe i82365' failed
```

qualcuno puo dirmi il xche' please? 

cmq non so come fare a marcare [risolto] il tag.

Grazie Ciao

----------

## neryo

Sembrerebbe un bug : 

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=6029

----------

## CLod

ma come lo hai risolto?

carichi il modulo manualmente?

----------

## gutter

 *neryo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> cmq non so come fare a marcare [risolto] il tag.
> 
> 

 

Edita il tuo primo post ed aggiungi la stringa [Risolto].

----------

## neryo

No, ho aggiunto yenta nel kernel e quando al boot fallisce il caricamento del modulo incriminato mi carica yenta!

----------

## neryo

 *gutter wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Edita il tuo primo post ed aggiungi la stringa [Risolto].

 

Grazie, pensavo che ci fosse un link da qualche parte per farlo.. cmq appena risolvo lo marchio!

----------

## neryo

 *neryo wrote:*   

> Sembrerebbe un bug : 
> 
> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=6029

 

Come riportato nel bug ho aggiunto la linea per fare smontare il modulo alternativo caricato, perche' tentava di rimuovere il modulo che non aveva caricato!

Poi altra modifica allo script della pcmcia facendo caricare subito il driver che considera l'alternativa... sostiruire $PCIC con $PCIC_ALT e $PCIC_OPTS con $PCIC_ALT_OPTS nelle 3 righe del file /etc/init.d/pcmcia

e poi ho invertito il driver che lui considera da utilizzare come prima scelta ovvero $PCIC l'ho messo come alternativa associandolo a $PCIC_OPTS

```

        # if /var/lib/pcmcia exists (and sometimes it gets created accidentally

        # if you run pcmcia-cs apps w/out the proper flags), then it will really

        # confuse the process

        if [ -d /var/lib/pcmcia ] ; then

                rm -rf /var/lib/pcmcia

        fi

        if [ -e /proc/bus/pccard ]; then

                einfo "PCMCIA support detected."

        else

                pcmcia_probe pcmcia_core $CORE_OPTS

                if [ -n "${PCIC_ALT}" ]; then # <-----Qui la modifica (-n controlla se non e' nullo o vuoto)

                        pcmcia_probe  $PCIC_ALT  $PCIC_ALT_OPTS || { # <-- Qui la modifica (subito l'alternativa)

                                ewarn "'modprobe ${PCIC_ALT}' failed" # <------- Qui la modifica 

                                ewarn "Trying alternative PCIC driver: ${PCIC}" # <-- inversione alternativa

                                pcmcia_probe $PCIC $PCIC_OPTS # <---- inversione alternativa

                        }

                fi

                pcmcia_probe ds

        fi

        ebegin "Starting pcmcia"

        start-stop-daemon --start --quiet --exec /sbin/cardmgr -- -s ${RUN}/stab ${CARDMGR_OPTS}

        code=$?

        if [ $code -gt 0 ] ; then

                einfo "cardmgr failed to start.  Make sure that you have PCMCIA"

                einfo "modules built or support compiled into the kernel"

        fi

        eend $code

```

lo so e' una soluzione poco pulita e non definitiva da rivedere quando si emerge la versione nuova.. ma mi da fastidio che tenta di caricare qualcosa che poi in realta' non gli serve!!

Il resto della configurazione con la Dlink dwl-650 airplus 108M https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-309287.html

Ciao

----------

## neryo

funziona quindi metto il tag risolto! 

 :Very Happy: 

----------

